# Lire un Zip OS9 sur OSX impossible



## Arlequin (2 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

une cliente m'a apporté aujourd'hui un zip contenant ses jolies photos de vacances......mais à l'insertion dans deux macs différents (imac G3 et PB G4), j'ai le même message d'erreur: Disque non lisible sur ce système.....initialiser ?  

Ma cliente me dit être encore sous OS9 avec son "vieil" imac G3.....

Je pensais que les deux systèmes OS9 et X étaient "compatibles" au point de vue du langage ..... me gourres-je ? :mouais: 

Quelle serait la solution pour lire ce zip sur mon système ? Sans devoir upgradé l'OS de la cliente of course !!! 

En attendant, je lui ai suggéré de tenter le coup avec une clé USB, mais cela va t il fonctionner sous 9 et surtout, ne risque t on pas d'avoir le même soucis ? 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2006)

Je pense que ton zip à un problème, j'en passe régulièrement d'OS 9 à OS X (10.2 et 10.4) sans problème


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton zip à un problème, j'en passe régulièrement d'OS 9 à OS X (10.2 et 10.4) sans problème




mais il semble lisible sur mac OS9 sans problème ! Pense tu que cela puisse se produire ? Je veux dire, fonctionner sur 9 mais pas sur 10 à cause d'un problème.....de formatage ou mécanique ? 

merci pacsal


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2006)

Alors, ça doit venir d'un des deux lecteurs, qui pose un problème (genre alignement de tête), parce qu'OS X sait lire les mêmes formats qu'OS 9 (il sait même en lire un de plus, mais ne peut l'écrire).


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

truc con :
et refaire le zip ?!....
p'têt un des fichiers photos qui est corrompu ?!....

faudrait être sûr du "bon état" du zip....
si, évidemment, ta cliente dit qu'elle peut le décompresser de son côté sous OS9.... je rejoint alors l'avis de Pascal.....


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2006)

Bah si elle a une clefffff usbbbbbb, autant utiliser cette dernière plutot que le zziippppppp...


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> truc con :
> et refaire le zip ?!....
> p'têt un des fichiers photos qui est corrompu ?!....
> 
> ...


 
euh.....je parlais d'un disque zip, pas d'une archive .....


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah si elle a une clefffff usbbbbbb, autant utiliser cette dernière plutot que le zziippppppp...


 
elle n'en a pas, mais ho ça tombe bien, j'en vends    

merci


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça doit venir d'un des deux lecteurs, qui pose un problème (genre alignement de tête).


 

bien essayé   mais c'est avec son propre drive zip (usb) donc. :mouais: ......(n'en ai pas elle m'a donc de suite fourni le sien...)  gggrrrrrr, je pige pas là ! 

J'ai aussi testé son drive avec un zip à moi, et c'est tout bon..........

lui ai proposé: 

1) de reformater son zip
2) d'essayer avec un stick usb

on verra

merci à tous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Attends, je vérifie quand même, car comme je me sers peu des Zip, si ça se trouve ...  j'en formatte un sous OS 9, et je le relis sous X, pour voir

EDIT : J'ai testé, que le format soit HFS, HFS+ ou DOS, et quelque soit le système sous lequel le zip est formaté, il est utilisable dans les deux systèmes.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> euh.....je parlais d'un disque zip, pas d'une archive .....


Ok, ok !!.......  
_
ça m'apprendra à lire correctement les énoncés....._ :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je vérifie quand même, car comme je me sers peu des Zip, si ça se trouve ...  j'en formatte un sous OS 9, et je le relis sous X, pour voir
> 
> EDIT : J'ai testé, que le format soit HFS, HFS+ ou DOS, et quelque soit le système sous lequel le zip est formaté, il est utilisable dans les deux systèmes.


 

     quel service !!!!!

je transmet au propriétaire de l'engin !


----------



## tantoillane (3 Mai 2006)

plutôt sympa la cliente, moi si au bout de deux fois ça merde, je vais voir plus loin


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> plutôt sympa la cliente, moi si au bout de deux fois ça merde, je vais voir plus loin


 
non non pas de soucis, elle sait qu'elle utilise un système que personne ne connait, qui est lent, qui est vieux, qui n'est pas facile à utiliser, mais "_c'est quand même fou que cet ordinateur censé être prévu pour la photo et le graphisme n'arrive pas à mettre des photos sur un zip_" (fin de citation)....    

Et comme je suis un gentil garçon (je ne mords pas, sauf sur demande  ), je lui ai promis de trouver une solution........ Dommage pour moi, si j'avais été vendeur Mac, elle repartait avec un mini sous le bras !!!!!


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

Petite précision, utile ? , je n'ai ni 9 ni classic sur mes macs........   ceci peut il expliquer cela ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Non, ça n'explique pas, OS X n'utilise pas classic pour monter un Zip. 

Peut-être que si tu le formate sur ton Mac, il montera chez elle, et elle pourra enfin te passer ce fichu fichier qui fait ch*** !


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça n'explique pas, OS X n'utilise pas classic pour monter un Zip.
> 
> Peut-être que si tu le formate sur ton Mac, il montera chez elle, et elle pourra enfin te passer ce fichu fichier qui fait ch*** !


 
je rajoute cette manoeuvre à ma liste....bien vu


----------



## tantoillane (3 Mai 2006)

on en met pas gros sur un zip de toute façon, non ? ne peut-elle pas te le passer via internet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Ben pas loin de 100 Mo, voire 250 pour certains quand même !


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> on en met pas gros sur un zip de toute façon, non ? ne peut-elle pas te le passer via internet ?



"internet, c'est quoi ça ???? sur ma vieille machine mon bon monsieur, je sais même pas si j'ai ça chez moi vous savez.........."

j'ai gagné le gros lot je pense.......

Disons que si son zip est plein, 100Mo par mail, ça fait pas mal quand même !!!!!! 

......non, je ne lui parlerai pas de FTP, non non non............ le gros lot j'vous dit ! :love:


----------



## rubren (3 Mai 2006)

Demande lui de t'amener son ordi, tu les branchent via un cable ethernet et tu transfères...


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Demande lui de t'amener son ordi, tu les branchent via un cable ethernet et tu transfères...


 
oui c'est évident, je lui avais immédiatement posé cette question, mais c'eut été plus simple avec un portable, hors elle a un imac......:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est évident, je lui avais immédiatement posé cette question, mais c'eut été plus simple avec un portable, hors elle a un imac......:rose:



Ben, il a une poignée, non, l'iMac ?


----------



## tantoillane (4 Mai 2006)

et toi, tu n'as pas de portable, ni disque dur externe ethernet ?


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2006)

Il y a une autre solution que j'utilise parfois: faire une archive .zip ou .sit (ou .sea, au choix) avec les photos, lui donner un nom à coucher dehors, la mettre en partage sur gNutella et la récupérer chez toi en faisant une recherche avec le nom pavec Limewire ou autre Cabos


----------



## tantoillane (4 Mai 2006)

autant demander à sa cliente de pirater les réseaux de la nasa, de détourner sa connexion vers Madagascar, et d'envoyer les fichiers vers un iDisk APPLE pirater lui aussi, en passant par Madagascar et les serveurs de la Nasa     

Arlequin a dit le VRAI gros lot,


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi? c'est possible ? :rose:


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> autant demander à sa cliente de pirater les réseaux de la nasa, de détourner sa connexion vers Madagascar, et d'envoyer les fichiers vers un iDisk APPLE pirater lui aussi, en passant par Madagascar et les serveurs de la Nasa
> 
> Arlequin a dit le VRAI gros lot,



Effectivement, pour une cliente, ça fait désordre, moi je fais ça avec ma fille qui a un PC sur le même LAN, c'est moins craignos que de laisser le port 139 grand ouvert


----------



## zigouiman (5 Mai 2006)

Avant de formater son ZIP.... n'oublie pas de lui demander si elle possède une copie sur son disque dur... je sais ça a l'air con.... (c'est con ? )... mais j'en connaissais bien qui bossaient directement sur une disquette (genre je sauvegarde directement mon précieux mémoire merveilleusement mise en page sous Word 5.1...)

Je te dis pas la tronche si tu lui bouzille ses 100 Mo de photos !!! :affraid: :casse:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il a une poignée, non, l'iMac ?


 
oui mais quand on a deux mains gauches......le boulet je dis !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu n'as pas de portable, ni disque dur externe ethernet ?


 
si, j'ai un portable, un disque externe, tout le cablage, deux jambes et aussi une bagnole, mais "il est pas marqué la poste ici"    . Je veux bien dépanner une boite qui me donne du boulot mais une particulière pour 20 ou 30 photos, faut pas déconner.............et puis elle est pas mon genre ...en fait......


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une autre solution que j'utilise parfois: faire une archive .zip ou .sit (ou .sea, au choix) avec les photos, lui donner un nom à coucher dehors, la mettre en partage sur gNutella et la récupérer chez toi en faisant une recherche avec le nom pavec Limewire ou autre Cabos


 
déjà quand j'ai prononcé les mots "clés usb" et "formatage du zip" elle a changé de couleur, alors hein ......


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Avant de formater son ZIP.... n'oublie pas de lui demander si elle possède une copie sur son disque dur... je sais ça a l'air con.... (c'est con ? )... mais j'en connaissais bien qui bossaient directement sur une disquette (genre je sauvegarde directement mon précieux mémoire merveilleusement mise en page sous Word 5.1...)
> 
> Je te dis pas la tronche si tu lui bouzille ses 100 Mo de photos !!! :affraid: :casse:


 
meuh non c'est pas con, ce qui serait con c'est de n'y penser ..... qu'après !!!!  

aux dernières nouvelles, elle va venir chez moi (euh au taf j'veux dire, hein, pas déconner) je lui formate son zip, lui vend une clé usb, elle essaye les deux et......advienne que pourra ! 

en tout cas, merci à tous.....


----------



## tantoillane (5 Mai 2006)

​

Fais gaffe, je crois qu'il n'y a qu'à partir de 9.2.2 que le USB 2.0 est géré, m'enfin c'est à vérifier, perso ma carte PCI USB ne fonctionne pas du tout sous 9.2.2 :rateau:


----------



## grig (5 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, je crois qu'il n'y a qu'à partir de 9.2.2 que le USB 2.0 est géré, m'enfin c'est à vérifier, perso ma carte PCI USB ne fonctionne pas du tout sous 9.2.2 :rateau:



 Sous 9.1 à 9.2.2, installer les pilotes USB du CD MacOS. Sous 8.6 à 9.0.4, il faut USB Adapter Card 1.4.1 à télécharger sur le site d'Apple. La carte se comporte comme une carte USB 1 standard sous un système inférieur à MacOS X.2.8. A partir de ce système vous obtenez les pleines performances de lUSB 2.
Ta carte devrait fonctionner en USB 1 sous 9.2.2


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> Fais gaffe, je crois qu'il n'y a qu'à partir de 9.2.2 que le USB 2.0 est géré, m'enfin c'est à vérifier, perso ma carte PCI USB ne fonctionne pas du tout sous 9.2.2 :rateau:


 
dans tous les cas, au pire, ça tournera en usb 1.0 non ? ce qui, en soi, n'est pas catastrophique !


----------



## tantoillane (5 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Sous 9.1 à 9.2.2, installer les pilotes USB du CD MacOS. Sous 8.6 à 9.0.4, il faut USB Adapter Card 1.4.1 à télécharger sur le site d'Apple. La carte se comporte comme une carte USB 1 standard sous un système inférieur à MacOS X.2.8. A partir de ce système vous obtenez les pleines performances de lUSB 2.
> Ta carte devrait fonctionner en USB 1 sous 9.2.2



Je regarderais, mais je crois que tout est installé comme il faut ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Sous 9.1 à 9.2.2, installer les pilotes USB du CD MacOS. Sous 8.6 à 9.0.4, il faut USB Adapter Card 1.4.1 à télécharger sur le site d'Apple. La carte se comporte comme une carte USB 1 standard sous un système inférieur à MacOS X.2.8. A partir de ce système vous obtenez les pleines performances de lUSB 2.
> Ta carte devrait fonctionner en USB 1 sous 9.2.2



Ben moi, ma carte (PCCard sur mon PowerBook WallStreet) USB2, elle marche en USB1 même en 10.2.8, et en plus, elle refuse (plantage au milieu du transfert) les mémoires de masse(disque externe, clé USB). Heureusement ma vieille carte USB 1.1 fonctionne elle à merveille !


----------



## grig (6 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, ma carte (PCCard sur mon PowerBook WallStreet) USB2, elle marche en USB1 même en 10.2.8, et en plus, elle refuse (plantage au milieu du transfert) les mémoires de masse(disque externe, clé USB). Heureusement ma vieille carte USB 1.1 fonctionne elle à merveille !


Est-ce que tu lui branches une alimentation autonome, car apparemment ça ne marche pas si on l'alimente par le Mac. C'est peut-être une question bête, mais je viens de lire ça à propos de la carte MacWay... on ne sait jamais, ce n'est pas si évident à priori


----------



## grig (6 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire ça à propos de la carte MacWay


 voici le lien


----------



## Renaud theron (9 Mai 2006)

Au fait les Zip ils sont 100 - 250 ou 750 ?
Et les lecteurs ils sont 100 - 250 ou 750 ?
Je dis ça par ce qu'il y a de joyeuses incompatiblités....
Un lecteur 100 ne reconnait ni 250 ni 750
Un lecteur 750 ne peut écrire sur une disquette 100

Bref c'est un peu comme dans certains repas de famille, qui mettre à coté de qui pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:
			
		

> Au fait les Zip ils sont 100 - 250 ou 750 ?
> Et les lecteurs ils sont 100 - 250 ou 750 ?
> Je dis ça par ce qu'il y a de joyeuses incompatiblités....
> Un lecteur 100 ne reconnait ni 250 ni 750
> ...



Oui, mais là, le problème, c'est que c'est le même lecteur Zip sur les deux mac, donc on est sur que ce n'est pas là qu'est le problème !


----------



## Renaud theron (10 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là, le problème, c'est que c'est le même lecteur Zip sur les deux mac, donc on est sur que ce n'est pas là qu'est le problème !



Tu es sur ? j'ai rien lu de tel. Je dois être distrait


----------



## Renaud theron (10 Mai 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> une cliente m'a apporté aujourd'hui un zip contenant ses jolies photos de vacances......mais à l'insertion dans deux macs différents (imac G3 et PB G4), j'ai le même message d'erreur: Disque non lisible sur ce système.....initialiser ?
> 
> ...



J'ai manqué un épisode ? mon UC principale est en 9,2; mon portable en 10,3,9, et pas de problèmes sur mon Zip 750


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur ? j'ai rien lu de tel. Je dois être distrait



Post N° 9 de ce fil :



			
				Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> bien essayé  *mais c'est avec son propre drive zip (usb) *donc. :mouais: ......(n'en ai pas elle m'a donc de suite fourni le sien...)  gggrrrrrr, je pige pas là !
> 
> J'ai aussi testé son drive avec un zip à moi, et c'est tout bon..........
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2006)

je confirme, il s'agit bien du même lecteur zip, du même disque zip, sur les deux machines.....

pas de nouvelles pour l'instant et pour cause, ai pris une petite semaine de congé sous le soleil magnifique d'ibiza .....

plus de news dès mon retour au taf lundi ! 

à +


----------



## apenspel (11 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas loin de 100 Mo, voire 250 pour certains quand même !


Et 750 Mo. C'est peut-être tout le problème. Il suffirait que la cliente ait mis ça sur son gros zip (pas rire) et que le lecteur de destination ne gère pas cette taille.

oups, j'ai zappé une page, moi.


----------



## Renaud theron (11 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Post N° 9 de ce fil :



Oui, ok... pas clair comme post, mais en le relisant....  

Et quelqu'un a dit à la dame de pas mettre d'aimant dans son sac à coté du zip ?

Rigolez pas j'en ai vu des pires.


----------



## grig (11 Mai 2006)

mais c'est le même lecteur : la cliente a fourni son propre lecteur ZIP. Pour moi, c'est le ZIP qui est HS, j'en ai grillé quelques uns en 8 ans, il faudrait qu'elle l'essaye de nouveau sur son iMac, il y a gros à parier qu'il ne fonctionnera pas non plus.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mai 2006)

Bon ben silence radio.......................

Durant mon absence, la cliente est revenue avec son zip reformaté, elle a remis ses photos dessus et .........toujours pas lisible chez moi............

Ensuite revenue avec clé usb, tout est ok.....................

C'est râlant de ne pas avoir le fin mot de l'histoire, mais bon....elle a ses photos et est contente....c'est le principal ! 

Merci à tous du coup de mains

à bientôt


----------

